# first look at 4.2



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.theverge.com/2012/10/29/3570034/inside-android-building-the-nexus-4-nexus-10-android-4-2

4.2 has some pretty cool features. hope to see it on aosp soon for our gnex's


----------



## DroidzFX (Jun 7, 2011)

Google done it again! Release the source code.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

I foresee a 10" tablet in my future...


----------



## CLeAndroid (Jul 22, 2011)

Android is definitely becoming much more mature and I'm extremely happy for it. The widgets on lockscreen, the camera app, the quick settings, the expandable notifications, and new addition to Google now are definitely maturing versions of what Google already had. Google is taking a step in the right direction when it come to updates: polishing out the UX and UI that was already great while still adding new features. Can't wait for 4.2 on the Galaxy Nexus; Google seems to be taking ideas like quick settings and quick widgets (widgets in the navigation bar from AOKP) and putting their own twist on it and making is much better. I personally like a separate panel for quick settings so I like Google's reiteration of it and widgets on the lock screen are definitely much more useful that widgets in the navigation bar (no knocks on AOKP).


----------



## erockk13 (Sep 14, 2012)

No LTE either huh? Maybe Verizon will finally have their hand forced..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

erockk13 said:


> No LTE either huh? Maybe Verizon will finally have their hand forced..
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sprint doesn't get it(yet?) either

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

now that's a 10" tablet... wow.. Now they just need to add in some sort of theme capability to change the base colors of the UI and it would be an almost perfect setup.


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wow! Can't wait for 4.2. Agree with CLe. Android has really come a long way and you can see that Google has learned from the development community and are implementing all the things that the people really want.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

I want the camera app (it's like street view in our phones).... HDR also... finally.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

when do you guys think source code will be released?

i have a feeling it will be the nov 13th shipping date.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> when do you guys think source code will be released?
> 
> i have a feeling it will be the nov 13th shipping date.


Probably released on the 13th but I'm betting about 5 days before there will be a leak of some sort.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

4.2 looks super dope. Can't wait for aosp.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Freakn Awesome, BEST yet, might not even need to go custom rom any more after this releases to the masses, well if there's a leak then hell yea! Excited for the Android community, it's been a long time coming. #PoppingTheChampaine


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Google to finally add media track switching with the volume buttons.


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

Barf said:


> I'm still waiting for Google to finally add media track switching with the volume buttons.


Maybe key lime pie? One of my favorite features in custom ROM's for sure. With the new quick settings supposedly in 4.2 (I say supposedly because I didn't see this myself or straight from Google) I might even be able to go near stock.


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

You can get the keyboard now....

http://www.androidpolice.com/2012/10/30/download-the-android-4-2-keyboard-with-gesture-typing-right-now/


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

And the keyboard links are gone.









/sent from my galaxy nexus using tapacrap\


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> And the keyboard links are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll put this up for a bit ----> http://db.tt/ol24UtAm









Tapatalk sent from the GneX


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

lostnuke said:


> I'll put this up for a bit ----> http://db.tt/ol24UtAm


wrong one for our phone


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Toggles in the notification pull down. Nice


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

razorloves said:


> they're still up on droid life http://www.droid-life.com/2012/10/30/download-android-4-2-keyboard-with-gesture-typing-probably-an-early-build/
> 
> wrong one for our phone


so which one is right for the toro?

I don't need no stinking signature


----------

